# Dell Dimension 9150: Motherboard



## willjohn1517 (Feb 9, 2008)

This is my first post. I'm appreciative such a forum exists. I purchased a Dell dimension 9150 just under 2years ago. Got the blue screen of death with error messages. Since out of warranty: took it to Geek Squad tech via best buy store. They tested everything: conclusion: faulty motherboard. How they came to it: memory tested fine, dump of hard drive with back up, attempt at re-install of OS (windows XP) by technician... computer will not take it. Geek squad re-imbursed all the assessment fee's (quite impressive) since they couldn't fix anything. I contacted Dell Customer care....::upset: ughh. They only respond...Geez, sorry to hear about it. The best we can do is credit you with 150 dollars for your inconvience. 
Does anyone have a suggestion... it would be much appreciated. The machine does have a dual core processor and was a fast machine with a lot invested. I hate to just push it off the cliff. The other option is to spend mega for a new motherboard and installation costs. :4-dontkno
Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post more information on the problem what is the bsod error message
bookmark this for later in case you need it
http://support2.jp.dell.com/docs/systems/dim9150/en/sm/techov.htm#wp1053345


----------



## willjohn1517 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply dai: The initial XP error message with the blue screen was: 2F00:0119...system memory failure. Dell diagnostics which were run stated: System board DIMM-2. and gave the address as : 5005F96ch. It had many many multiple addresses with the same memory problem identified. Then it was brought to the geek squad tech who test all the the ram memory: which checked out good. He then wiped the hard drive, and attempted a re-install of XP: system won't take re-install. He concluded on that info and other tests he ran on the hardware that it must be the motherboard. Is that the info you were wondering about? Thanks for any and all help. Also: Is there a cheap way to secure a motherboard and have someone install it? I've never worked on the hardware of a computer before, so it would be someone else doing the install.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Take the memory out of DIMM2 and see it it still has the same problem


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is getting to the stage to be able to install the operating system,it does not sound like the m/board


----------



## willjohn1517 (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for the reply's. I haven't attempted to try installing the OS so I'm just guessing that's what the tech meant by the machine wouldn't take it after a dump of the hard drive. Therefore not sure if it began loading or not? I'll try it myself, after taking out the memory in DIMM 2. Rich can you or someone please give me an idea of where DIMM 2 is located under the hood? I've never worked on the guts of a computer before. Also: besides unplugging the power supply, is there something I need to do to discharge static electricity before touching the components?
:jail:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will find the diagrams in the link i gave you in post 2
the second piece of ram will be the one closest to the edge of the m/board
to dishcharge any static touch bare metal on the case first and handle components by the edges of the cards


----------



## willjohn1517 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Dai... I'll give it a whirl and let you know what happens.


----------



## Edger (Aug 1, 2008)

Just had exactly the same problem with the same computer. No real help from either Best Buy or Dell. We eventually solved the problem by somewhat standard procedures: blew out the dust and tightened up components (memory sticks, cards, CPU chip, heat sink, connectors, etc.)


----------

